# Can't call in with modem or Lan???



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

I have had my SA Tivo with 3.0 software set up with a lan card and ,#401 dialing for some time. My wife told me the other day "Hey, the tivo is running out of program data!". I couldn't get the Lan to dial in after several tests so I hooked up a phone line to the modem. It wouldn't work either. It either completely failed or it got hung up (locked up or something) in the early stages like setting the clock or verifying the subscription level. Any ideas?


----------



## Rathipon (Nov 1, 2006)

Kind of a similar story here. I have an old series 1 tivo with an airnet (wifi) card. Worked fine for the longest time. Out of nowhere, about 10-11 days ago, it stopped being able to connect to my router. I replaced the airnet card but that didn't do the trick. Going to purchase a new NIC and try that. Otherwise, I have no idea what can be wrong. I didn't change my router or tivo, or any settings on either. Just stopped working for no apparent reason.


----------



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

I meant to respond to my question yesterday when I fixed it but I didn't get a chance. My problem seemed to be:
1) bad phone line or modem (getting a bad connection)
2) something conflicting like an IP address on one of my other machines

I fixed it by taking all machines, routers, modems, etc off my network. Rebooting everything with only my main router and first tivo connected. It dialed in fine (,#401) after that. I checked it and it is grabbing (or set up?) for 192.168.1.2 and I am thinking something else was trying to grab that address before the tivo.


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

I had the same problem with my series 1 Sony SV2000 with a turbonet card and a static IP (192.168.1.20). It's been working for years. The other day I noticed that I was down to 3 days of data and the last good call was 10/27. I rebooted the tivo but the call still does not work. I eventually had to switch to the phone line and use the modem. Now that I have my data again, I will try to get it to work. 

Any ideas short of pulling the drive? I cannot ping the static ip address so I can't telnet to it to check things out and I can't use Tivowebplus.

My series 2 SV3000 and my laptop have no problems (using DHCP).


----------



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

ElVee said:


> Any ideas short of pulling the drive? I cannot ping the static ip address so I can't telnet to it to check things out and I can't use Tivowebplus.


One thing that I did this time that I had never tried before was to disconnect everything from my lan except for 1 computer, 1 router, and 1 tivo. Then I went into the logging section of my router and when I told the tivo to dial out I could see outgoing data passing through the router. It let me know the tivo was actually trying to get out...


----------



## Rathipon (Nov 1, 2006)

In my case, it turned out to be nothing more then a dead NIC card.


----------



## tharper (May 29, 2005)

Should the modem still work along with the Turbonet card? I was switching back to phone line mode from Turbonet and my modem doesn't seem to work any more. It did before the Turbonet card, just wondering if modem setting were changed durning the "upgrade".


----------



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

Wow, bring out your dead!

The LAN card doesn't change anything concerning the modem. Make sure you have removed the dial out prefix and it should still dial unless it is broken.


----------



## tharper (May 29, 2005)

rmcelwee said:


> Wow, bring out your dead!
> 
> The LAN card doesn't change anything concerning the modem. Make sure you have removed the dial out prefix and it should still dial unless it is broken.


Thanks, I couldn't remember... My S1 has been on my lan for the last year and a half, thought I'ed move it to another room w/o lan but with phone for a while. Guess the modem is dead.


----------

